# F'ing pothole



## exodus (Feb 13, 2016)

Backstory: I found this on reddit. The ambulance driver hit a pot hole at the same time as a poke, then this happened. The patient found it hilarious and asked the medic to take a picture with the patients phone. The patient sent the image to the medic with permission to share.   The patient afterwards even made  a joke saying, "He should charge an extra 25 bucks for the piercing."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks like some normal IV starts for some of the fire departments here haha


----------



## EMT533 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Giant81 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've thought about upping to an AEMT in another year or so, but starting an IV is the part I worry the most about.  I'm worried I'll be terrible at it.


----------



## EMT533 (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't practice until you get it right. Practice until you can't get it wrong. Based on your posts and replies you are very intelligent and capable of being successful at anything.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 18, 2016)

Giant81 said:


> I've thought about upping to an AEMT in another year or so, but starting an IV is the part I worry the most about.  *I'm worried I'll be terrible at it.*



You will be terrible at it.

At first. And then you'll get good at it. No big deal.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2016)

Remi said:


> You will be terrible at it.
> 
> At first. And then you'll get good at it. No big deal.



Just like everything else. (Unless you're an entitled millennial who believes they should be pro level following the first attempt.)


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 21, 2016)

oh no, my fear isn't that I'll suck at first, but that I'll never really get very good at it.  Everyone sucks at first.  I'm just worried I'll never be very good at it and always suck.  I don't like inflicting anymore pain than I have to on a patient, and if I suck at starting an IV, that would just be needless sticks.  I guess in an emergency situation any IV, even if I had to poke twice, is better than none, but I'd feel bad having to poke a PT more than once.


----------

